# My sweet dog Kasey died today.



## texasgirl (Nov 22, 2005)

She was 11 years old. She was the kind of dog that never showed pain and she fought the breast cancer valiantly!!
She never whimpered in pain. She waited until we got home, went outside with my youngest son, who she has slept with for about 10 years, and took her last breath. 
Even when she had her puppies, she was having trouble and I had to end up cutting her myself because Rebel's foot was hung and she never whimpered, just let me do it. She had two puppies, the only other one died from being in the womb too long so we kept Rebel. He's already said goodbye. He went out and sat and cried with me. She was such a good girl all her life. She was an Australian/Lab mix.
I'm glad that she isn't suffering any longer. I was going to call the vet tomorrow and have her put down.

Thanks for letting me let it out.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry... she was a beautiful dog Texas.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry, texas. Sounds like Kasey was a wonderful companion and a trooper.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you for sharing this with us Texasgirl.  I'm sorry for your loss.  It sounds like she was a really good girl.  She was just beautiful.

Barbara


----------



## GB (Nov 22, 2005)

She looks like such a sweetheart! I am so very sorry TG! Let me know if you need to talk.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 22, 2005)

I had three dogs in my life, and after the last one I just said enough. I can't do it anymore. I'm sorry you had to go thru this. I know how you feel.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you everyone. She really was a sweet dog and very protective of the boys all her life!

Charlie D, you see, I'm a real sucker for dogs.  I have 5 others. One that's 13 has had a stroke, but, still jumping around like an idiot One that is 8, one that is 6 and two are 2. I only had 2 dogs growing and I guess I'm making up for it now. If I could, I would take every dog I see dumped out here. For the love that these animals give, I will gladly go through the rough time of them dying. I'm glad that she didn't die alone.
I know a lot of people that have had a pet for so long and not be able to take seeing it again, and there is nothing wrong with that. It just shows how much you cared and loved them and don't want to see another one go through and break your heart, but, like I said,I'm a real sucker for them  It doesn't mean I don't care, I just don't know life without them


----------



## simpleisgood (Nov 22, 2005)

texasgirl, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  My dog Snowy, an American Eskimo, died about 2 months ago.  The vet broke her back while pulling a few teeth.  I had her for close to 12 years and loved her so much that my ex and future wife used to joke that she wanted to be reincarnated as my dog.

I didn't really plan on getting another dog this quick, but I started volunteering at the SPCA and they had a male American Eskimo who I just fell in love with.  By coincidence his name also was Snow.  

I can tell how much you love your dogs, the 5 who are still with you are very lucky to have such a wonderful momma.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2005)

TG:

I'm saddened by your loss.  It's so easy to get attached to your dog and it hits you so hard when they're gone.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 22, 2005)

*You have just brought me back to the day we lost our sweet lasa, Malia. I have lost two "babies" in my lifetime and I still cry for them. I'm so sorry.*


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 22, 2005)

I do love them all!
My husband says that when he is gone and I'm alone, except for the 50 or so dogs, and old, the neighborhood kids are going to call me the dog lady


----------



## BigDog (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Putting down an animal can be very difficult. Especially with a deep unspoken relationship as you describe. I hope you cherish the memories with her and enjoy the forthcoming time with Rebel.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 22, 2005)

Im SO sorry.


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2005)

texasgirl, my heart is breaking for you. Virtual hug for you and I am sharing your tears tonight. She sounds like a wonderful friend, I'm glad she isn't in pain anymore.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 22, 2005)

*Raimbow Bridge*

So sorry for you.... I hope this helps a bit...









> Just this side of Heaven, is a place called Rainbow Bridge...
> 
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to The Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food and water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
> The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing: they miss someone very special to them; who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. The bright eyes are intent; the eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to break away from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. YOU have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. *THEN YOU CROSS RAINBOW BRIDGE TOGETHER...*


 
from http://www.pet-loss-rainbow-bridge-candles.com/the_story_of_the_rainbow_bridge.shtml


----------



## callie (Nov 22, 2005)

tex, my heart hurts with you...i love my furry kids and lose a bit of myself when i lose one of them.


----------



## corazon (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear about that tg.  Our dog, Seijo, is only 4 but it will be a sad sad day when she leaves us.  She is such a part of our family and I'm sure you felt the same way about yours.  She looks like a great and smart dog, I'm sure she gave you years of joy and will be missed dearly.


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 22, 2005)

Crying with you, what a sad day.  Our pets are like family to us, our prayers are with you.   ~Shannon


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 23, 2005)

TG, I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you.  Take care and give yourself a big hug from me. 

Hugs, SC


----------



## middie (Nov 23, 2005)

oh texas i'm so so very sorry for your loss. it's very hard losing a pet. they really are one of the family. i still mourn for the animals i've lost over my lifetime.


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 23, 2005)

TexasGirl, I hope you know, We your extended family all Love You and Our Hearts are Broken for you. You are just a great lady and I am Sorry to hear of Your loss.  Hugs and Prays and Thoughts abound for you at this time. Love Barbara and James.


----------



## htc (Nov 23, 2005)

Texas, I'm so sorry to hear about your dog. Sounds like she had a really good life and your family loved her a lot.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 23, 2005)

Tears are welling up in my eyes for you and Kasey... it is really one of the saddest moments in life when you lose your beloved pet... try to keep the essay Charlotte sent you close to your heart, it is so sweet and comforting.  I love it and thought of sending it to you myself as soon as I saw your post.  It also let you know that she is well and happy now... and somewhere is watching over you and Rebel.  You gave her a full, happy life, and the love and sweet memories you shared with her will live on.  It will be something to smile at forever.  ((((big hugs))))


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm trying really hard not to break down right now, you guys are so special to me! I can't read the poem yet, but ,I will when I get home. If I start crying right now, I don't think I can stop. I'll print it out on some pretty paper so that I have it for my others when it's there time too.
Thank you all for caring and understanding! I'm glad there are others here that know how I feel. DH loved Kasey, but, he has gone through this so many times in his life that it doesn't phase him and I don't cry in front of him.
Thank you again!!


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh, TG - just got here and saw this post. I think many of us are having a good cry with you! If our animals aren't family, then we shouldn't even have the honor of them in our lives! My heart goes out to you as well.


----------



## RMS (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry Texasgirl.  Losing a pet is so hard on the family.
My heart goes out to you.
she was gorgeous.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 23, 2005)

My deepest sympathies Texasgirl  Our pets are their own special kind of angels on earth and you were blessed by this darling dog and her offspring. I know the pain is tremendious and the loss devistating. We are all here for you with open arms and endless hugs.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 23, 2005)

Texasgirl she was a beautiful dog! I'm so sorry for you loss!


----------



## Dina (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm sorry about your dog. I know how hard it is to lose a beloved pet.  At least she's not suffering any longer and you still have Rebel.

Dina


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 23, 2005)

Texas, I just noticed the version I have of the "Rainbow Bridge" is a little different from the one Charlotte sent you.  Basically it is the same poem, but there is a little added twist at the end of the story that makes this work even more special and sweet.  I hope you enjoy this version as well 

http://www.geocities.com/petsburgh/2240/loss.html


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you everyone! I really appreciate you all making me feel better!!


----------



## TexCin (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey Texas! I am so heartbroken for you. Kasey looks like such a sweet dog. I  have an australian shepherd. They are such "lovers". And you're right, they never complain. My Cassie had a "growth" on her behind, so we took her to A & M to see what they could do. That turned out to just be a benign tumor that they removed, but found a breast tumor while there. They were able to remove it too. At least they showed me how to check our dogs breast. It was about the size of a BB. I would have never known what it was or worried about it.

Blessing to you.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 23, 2005)

TexCin said:
			
		

> Hey Texas! I am so heartbroken for you. Kasey looks like such a sweet dog. I have an australian shepherd. They are such "lovers". And you're right, they never complain. My Cassie had a "growth" on her behind, so we took her to A & M to see what they could do. That turned out to just be a benign tumor that they removed, but found a breast tumor while there. They were able to remove it too. At least they showed me how to check our dogs breast. It was about the size of a BB. I would have never known what it was or worried about it.
> 
> Blessing to you.


 
Unfortunately, when Kasey's lump was noticed, it was too late to do anything but make her as comfortable as we could. We could not afford chemo treatments when it wouldn't get rid of it only prolong her life and I just couldn't do that to her. I watched my mom go through it, it's very hard on the patient. I never knew that dogs could get breast cancer. She lived for only 2 months after that. The vet said that it goes really fast in dogs. I know now to check my other dogs often.


----------



## TexCin (Nov 23, 2005)

Texas, Since your mom went through it too, that's makes it even harder on you. I'm glad you know how to check for it now. My dogs love for me to rub their tummies anyway. Now I just check everything while I'm there. We were lucky that they found hers while it was so small. I don't know if I could have handled seeing her suffer throught it. I have a hard time every time I lose a pet. I have a lot of wonderful memories and so will you. Take that picture and frame it. Put it on the shelf with your family!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 23, 2005)

Kasey is beautiful Texas...I know how you're hurting..I'm glad you can come and share your hurt with us..Just remember, you're never alone, all of us are here and our hands are out to hold and hug you.

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you kadesma! I'm very grateful that I stumbled onto this place and found all of you! I think I'll go to be now, I'm a little tired and I'll be getting up to make a few things for tomorrow. 
Again, Thanks to everyone here, I'm glad that I have you all to talk to everyday! Goodnight.


----------



## cara (Nov 24, 2005)

hallo texasgirl!

I´m so sorry for the loss of your loved dog after soo many years...
It´s sad that it happened so fast in the end, but now she will be going over the rainbowbridge and meet with her son...


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 24, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> hallo texasgirl!
> 
> I´m so sorry for the loss of your loved dog after soo many years...
> It´s sad that it happened so fast in the end, but now she will be going over the rainbowbridge and meet with her son...


 
Thank you cara! Yes, I guess she will


----------



## Dove (Nov 25, 2005)

Texas.......
You know how much I love my little Dove ..and I know someday I will be right where you are. Heartbroken over the loss of a beloved pet. Before her My Yorkie was 17 (eight years ago and I still cry over him. He is in my backyard)

Bless you for loving animals like I do.
Dove


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 25, 2005)

*Special Day*

Every day that one of my friends have left have been a special day for me.  Each and every one of them were so different and unique.  I love my furry friends and just knowing Kasey left on her own without any special attention from vet gives me a feeling of being grateful she was were she wanted to be when she left.  Everybody wants to be home when they don't feel well and feeling the love you all gave her was security she appreciated.  Please accept my sympathy to both you and your special family. Allow yourselves time to grieve and know you will see her again.  That is my sincere hope that all the dogs that have given so much to me all my life will be reunited again.  I remember the first dog when I was only 7 and crying walking down the street and my brother's girlfriend told me I  would see my dog again.  To this day, I have believed that because I want  to.  It states in my bible that God returned to earth on a horse ,so if he rode a horse goes to show you there are animals where he is.  This is only my belief and not meant to harm anyone but gives me hope.  I share this feeling with my friends, knowing I only mean well.  Animals have such a big part of my life.  Always received lots of love from them.  thanks for your time.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 25, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for letting us see her picture.  She really looks like a dog who was loved and she gave you her love in return.  texas, this has really made me cry and can' t stop unless i stop reading all these comments.  Have to go dry my eyes.  I am a real mess.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 25, 2005)

We are so sorry about your dog. She was very beautiful. We are sorry.

Caveron and Grace


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 25, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your help in getting through this. I'm getting better, but, still have trouble when I see where she is buried. It'll be hard on Christmas as they all have a stocking that I get toys and bones for them to have Christmas morning. She was the only one that actually took all of hers out by herself )


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 25, 2005)

*Present*

I am sure if you think of her she will be close.  My dogs always know what I am thinking about.  She will be there in spirit.  Just listen for her bark.  She will always know where her home is.


----------



## Sandyj (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss - your family's loss - texasgirl - my heart goes out to you. You are a special person to be so concerned and loving towards animals........take care of yourself.....Sandyj


----------

